# Palace View by Spinnaker



## avpmouse (Jun 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the difference between PVO and PVN in II for this resort?  I am planning a gathering for family in November (mom's 80th birthday) and already have a 2 bedroom unit through RCI.  It show 8 Maximum, 8 private & is listed as 3037-06742.  I need another unit, but not sure of the difference and don't know which one to exchange.  We are also exchanging into Green Mountain cabins for some members of family.  Which of these be the easiest to manuever for 3 80 year olds?  The rest of us are spry 50ish!  

Thanks for the help tuggers!
Linda in Austin, TX


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2006)

They are both nice.

Palace View has a nice indoor pool, which will be great for November.  Palace View is off the beaten path, but in town not far from anything.

You can use Green Mountain Drive, one of alternate routes, to get between the two resorts. 

Libraria is the Cabins at Green Mountain expert.  My guess is that some of it can be a little tricky to navigate for an 80-year-old, depending on the 80-year-old.     Some of the units have steps or a walk.  When we visited Libraria and her group, probably last November, her unit had at-the-front-door parking, so some units are really easy to get to.

At Cabins at Green Mountain you won't even know you are in town.  You will think you are by the lake or in the woods.


----------



## libraria99 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, we are usually in Cabin 14 or 15; the older cabins are just walk-in; not real sure about the newer ones.  BUT they are two story cabins, so one of the bedrooms is up a flight of stairs.


----------



## CMVer (Jun 5, 2006)

Palace view would definately be my first choice.  Most buildings have elevators, and the units are well equiped.  They have a nice indoor pool and the staff if very helpful.  The grounds are pretty level for Branson.  Units are assigned, so you brobably can get units close to each other whether you are there from RCI or II.  We just booked a 3 bedroom for early November through RCI, but I see availability through II also.


----------



## avpmouse (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the response.  We will be there on Nov 11th, our first time that late in the season and anxious to see the Christmas lights.  As soon as anyone goes to Tony & Tinas Wedding at Branson Landing, please post a comment.  It sounds like it will be a fun place.  Don't know when it will be opening, but hoping it will be open that week.

Linda in Texas


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 3, 2007)

*Could use info on Palace View*

I'm interested in an exchange to Branson, but only have a banked efficiency week with Interval.  When I search, I of course come up with efficiency units at most resorts.  Palace View is an exception - I am seeing 1BR units with kitchen offered in exchange for my efficiency.  So I'm trying to understand if an exchange into PVO or PVN might be a worthwhile trade.  The reviews here on TUG look OK.

I found this thread.  It looks like people are saying that both PVO and PVN are nice.

Here's my question:  if I look at Spinnaker's website, I find 2 different types of 1BR units (plan A and plan B).  Here is the link:
http://www.spinnakerresorts.com/branson/floorplans.html

From the look of the layout, the floorplan of plan B looks much more spacious.  Is that right?  And if so, does anyone know if plan B is only found at PVO or PVN or both?  If I were to make a trade, how would I go about trying to get a plan B 1BR rather than plan A?


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2007)

Either one is a trade up, but I am not much into the details of all the units in all the resorts here.  I visit them when other forum users come to town and get a feel for the resorts that way.  Palace View is nice.

I'm sure there are larger units available, but II does not allow trade ups as readily as RCI.

But that may be changing, as RCI's inventory gets tighter, so I've heard.

If you want come on out and visit the Margaritaville Dock and go for a ride on the BTSRN.  :whoopie:


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2007)

I stayed in the larger Palace view one bedroom unit and it was very nice. k i peeked in the smaller one, and it was not bad, but i'd go with the larger if you could.  i would definitely stay at that resort again.


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2007)

You know I was thinking of you when I posted.  

I was thinking, what a great place to stay when you get your car totaled!   

You can go to the office, upstairs to the free internet access, and find out what it was worth, so you can dicker with the insurance adjustor!   



rapmarks said:


> I stayed in the larger Palace view one bedroom unit and it was very nice. k i peeked in the smaller one, and it was not bad, but i'd go with the larger if you could.  i would definitely stay at that resort again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2007)

avpmouse said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between PVO and PVN in II for this resort? ............. Thanks for the help tuggers!
> Linda in Austin, TX




I believe that PVN are the budget units at Palace View. At least when I was looking at making an exchange into this resort using I.I., PVN did not show a bath tub in either bathroom, just showers. I am pretty certain that there are budget units and regular units at Palace View. When I was given a choice making my online exchange through I.I., PVO's description was the nicer of the two. Therefore I would avoid PVN and take PVO at Palace View if possible.

Our exchange was for a two bedroom unit. Two bedroom units showed up under both PVO and PVN.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2007)

GetawaysRus said:


> From the look of the layout, the floorplan of plan B looks much more spacious.  Is that right?  And if so, does anyone know if plan B is only found at PVO or PVN or both?  If I were to make a trade, how would I go about trying to get a plan B 1BR rather than plan A?



In looking at the floor plans, the B side has a washer/dryer where as the A side does not. I do most of my exchanges online and pay attention to the amenities offered. If trying to make this exchange look at the list of amenities and see if laundry in unit is included. If it's not, then your looking at the smaller one bedroom unit.

Another tip off that your about to get the LO one bedroom portion (smaller) than the master suite portion (larger) is the size of the refrigerator. Generally, but not always, it's a mini fridge in the smaller side. Other amenities may be missing from the smaller side as well, just pay attention to what's in the unit you're looking at. Sometimes the smaller one bedroom side will have a big LK rather than a K. LK stands for limited kitchen and is often found in the LO portion. 

Keep in mind that some timeshares only have limited kitchens. A good example would be the Quarter House in New Orleans. Many of their master suites only have a LK. Looking for the LK vs K isn't a lock for an indicator for master suite or LO unit but, put together with additonal amenities you'll generally be able to figure it out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2007)

It was a little slow at the hospital last night so I did an online check for Spinnaker to see exactly what would show up. The one bedoom unit essentially had the same kitchen amenities so that's no help but, the bathroom amenities are different. 

PVN appears to be the least desirable having only showers in the bathroom.

PVO appears to be middle of the road with shower/tub in the bathroom.

PVR appears to be a good as it gets with shower whirlpool in the bathroom.

We used our Ocean Point studio unit and we were able to pull a 2 bedroom at PVO so I'm not complaining about not getting into PVR.


----------

